# Green Machine 2810: Dies when throttle advanced



## rexs (Aug 26, 2004)

It will idle but when you increase throttle, it dies. Cleaned carburetor. No improvement. Removed muffler. Ran perfect! 

Muffler consists of a baffle, a bracket to hold screen to exhaust outlet, and a muffler cover. Works fine without cover installed. But with cover installed, it dies when throttle increased. Screen is clear. No build up on baffles or any surfaces. 

Any ideas???


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

rexs
It seems that you've answered your own question. Your exhaust is being restricted and most likely if you check the spark arrester screen inside the muffler you'll find that it is plugged with carbon. Just clean it up and you should notice the difference.

snoman


----------

